# Photoshopped Picture Of The Day



## Ptyler22 (Jun 17, 2008)

I thought it would be interesting to have a thread where every day there is a new picture and people just edit the picture to their liking and you can do whatever you want to it. Anyone can post the picture of the day, just put the date above the picture and post it, just make sure there isn't already a picture posted for the day. I'll start us off with this Subaru WRX Sti, since cars are a hobby of mine. Oh ya one last thing. It doesn't have to be a picture that you took, but if it is, you can say, I took this or whatever. Thanks I hope this thread gets going, and keeps going for a while. Have fun!


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 17, 2008)

Cool I will have a go-I think it would have to be a picture you that a TPF member took otherwise we would be breaking the rules.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 17, 2008)

Rachelsne said:


> Cool I will have a go-I think it would have to be a picture you that a TPF member took otherwise we would be breaking the rules.


Ok, that's fine, At the moment I don't have anything too interesting to photoshop but I'll look through them and see. You are more than welcome to put up some of your own shots as well. Another thing I thought this thread could be used for is if someone wants a shot done to give to somebody or whatever and wants to make it look creative or just differant and people can give it their own twist if you catch my drift. I hope it works, I do it on a dirtbike forum and it's pretty fun to see what other people do to the pictures also.


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 17, 2008)

I girlified your car 

not very original but it gave me some practice

I did: I added pink using a layermask to specify what should be pink and what shouldnt be, then I selected overlay so shadows and reflections could shine through, did the same with the breaks and rims, then added a blue gradient with layer mask to specify where I wanted the blue gradient to apear-looking at it again, I should have tinted the windows-oh well


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 17, 2008)

LOL nice. Mine isn't even worth posting, it's both aweful and I hardly did anthing to it but I have to get back to studying for my last final .


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 17, 2008)

Rachelsne said:


> I girlified your car
> 
> not very original but it gave me some practice
> 
> I did: I added pink using a layermask to specify what should be pink and what shouldnt be, then I selected overlay so shadows and reflections could shine through, did the same with the breaks and rims, then added a blue gradient with layer mask to specify where I wanted the blue gradient to apear-looking at it again, I should have tinted the windows-oh well


That's actually pretty good, I'm going to try that... for other colors.


----------



## MelodySoul (Jun 17, 2008)

Good idea for a thread. I'm subbing!


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 17, 2008)

every time I look back at mine I see mistakes-like the patch of blue and white that I didnt blend properly and the bit on the back window-its fun to practice though


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 17, 2008)

Rachelsne said:


> every time I look back at mine I see mistakes-like the patch of blue and white that I didnt blend properly and the bit on the back window-its fun to practice though


Oh crap me too, but just incase anybody looks at my rear window, that's not the wing you see, it's an illusion, don't worry about it. lol


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 17, 2008)

you could say its a roll bar LOL


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 17, 2008)

Rachelsne said:


> you could say its a roll bar LOL


Lol. good thinking, a roll bar it is.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 18, 2008)

Anybody have a picture they want photoshopped?


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 19, 2008)

Someobyd have a picture for us to photoshop? I don't have one that I took but if we don't get one I can find one somewhere.


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 19, 2008)

Photoshop me?


----------



## Mullen (Jun 19, 2008)

Rachelsne said:


> Photoshop me?


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't know how much differant this looks from the original, but I couldn't come up with anything that made it look better.


----------



## husky_mom (Jun 20, 2008)

first of all... great thread... so we can get our skills polished..

secodn of all... LOL... I tried... but I really messed up.. specially the forehead...

it´s a bit weird but just wanted to play aroudn a bit and see what each tool did... also i did it in Pain shop


----------



## K_Pugh (Jun 20, 2008)

yup cool idea for a thread.

here's my attempt. The original reminded me instantly of the old seaside summer holiday thing and i had to make an old Kodachrome style attempt as i love that old film colour.. don't know if i succeeded but i hope it's not too bad:






I think it may have a tad too much of a yellow/green cast too it, but i like it nonetheless! got an old look/feeling to it.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome, it's starting to catch on, anybody have a picture for today?


----------



## sarallyn (Jun 21, 2008)

how about a kittehhh?


----------



## DeadEye (Jun 21, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> how about a kittehhh?




  Wild Kitty spys lunch


----------



## Mullen (Jun 21, 2008)

Time-Warp Kitty


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jun 21, 2008)

Anyone want to photoshop out the the white tent corners that are next to my niece's head?  I tried not to get the tent in the photo but, but I had to take it quick, as photo opportunities are short with kids haha


----------



## DeadEye (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 22, 2008)

nice ones of me-like the sepia tone.

ptyler22 you made the cute kitty scary!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks DeadEye for fixing my photo,it looks great!


----------



## MelodySoul (Jun 23, 2008)

K_Pugh said:


> yup cool idea for a thread.
> 
> here's my attempt. The original reminded me instantly of the old seaside summer holiday thing and i had to make an old Kodachrome style attempt as i love that old film colour.. don't know if i succeeded but i hope it's not too bad:
> 
> ...


 
I really like this one!


----------



## brianne5499 (Jun 24, 2008)

06/24/2008






Have fun!


----------



## amberlark (Jun 24, 2008)

Rachelsne said:


> Photoshop me?









Amber
Kubota Image Tools team


----------



## K_Pugh (Jun 24, 2008)

brianne5499.. not much i could think of doing to that photo, it's nice the way it is! good subject(s), too!..

maybe the background, i dunno lol..

are you testing us?, that's what it is.


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Jun 24, 2008)

brianne5499 said:


> 06/24/2008


Not much needed doing, to be honest:







Edit: horrible upload... her skin is much smoother than that!


----------



## Mullen (Jun 24, 2008)

I prefer B&W, if you haven't noticed..


----------



## K_Pugh (Jun 24, 2008)

ah, good crop, crisp!..


----------



## amberlark (Jun 24, 2008)

Rachelsne said:


> Photoshop me?



Version #2. I  challenged myself to use only Actions from Kubota Artistic Tools V4.  I am just now finding my favorites in this pak.







Amber
Kubota Image Tools team


----------



## brianne5499 (Jun 24, 2008)

K_Pugh said:


> brianne5499.. not much i could think of doing to that photo, it's nice the way it is! good subject(s), too!..
> 
> maybe the background, i dunno lol..
> 
> are you testing us?, that's what it is.




Thanks!  lol, not a test...just wanted to see what kind of creative results I would see!  She was a great subject!  Had alot of fun that day!! (I could do without the flower though...but,you know kids!)

I've got a great one for tomorrow!!  Not like today's...


----------



## Terri Walsh (Jun 24, 2008)

wow I love that soft black and white?  Mind if I ask how you did it Mullen?


----------



## Mullen (Jun 24, 2008)

Filters in Photoshop. Imagenomic's Portriature and a diffused B&W filter in Tiffen's Dfx.

It's probably possible to replicate it without those though. Convert to B&W, Diffuse Glow, then add some kind of blur. Haven't tried that though.


----------



## brianne5499 (Jun 26, 2008)

Picture for 06-26-08


----------



## brianne5499 (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## amberlark (Jun 26, 2008)

I wanted to see this with a warm B&W.  I used a "Chocolate Syrup" PS Actions and some painted in light and dark.






Amber
Kubota Image Tools team


----------



## Makavelli (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Mullen (Jun 26, 2008)

I dunno.


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 30, 2008)

better late than never:






cropped, copied left eye to right eye, heal and clone on imperfections. highpass to sharpen, Gaussian blur on skin-lowered opacity and off set with highpass layer. slight vignette. oh and I straightened it too

Im still learning....


----------



## Rachelsne (Jul 1, 2008)

Have some fun with this, its different to the portraits, 
Converted from Raw and then uploaded:


----------



## lockwood81 (Jul 1, 2008)

Old version:


----------



## Rachelsne (Jul 1, 2008)

nice effect- I thought the picture wasnt great, so thought it may be a challenge


----------



## Blackbelt94 (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## AllHailZ (Jul 9, 2008)

Cool thread! I'll chop the one above me, but here's one of mine I think has enormous potential chop-wise.


----------



## AllHailZ (Jul 9, 2008)

I thought your shot would look awesome as a painting, so I did this...






Hope you like it!


----------



## brianne5499 (Jul 10, 2008)

AllHailZ said:


> I thought your shot would look awesome as a painting, so I did this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Wow!  That's Awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## brianne5499 (Jul 10, 2008)

First I toned down the overblown highlights and brought out the details of the grass and such, then I greened it up a bit.  Oh, and I took out the power line.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jul 12, 2008)

I sorta forgot about this, lol

Heres a bunch that I shot today at Limerock, Sorry for bad quality, I don't have an slr yet haha, just a silly little Point and shoot. 

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.


----------



## AllHailZ (Jul 13, 2008)

That's way too many... Why don't you just pick one that you like the best that you'd like for us to chop?  Makes it easier for everyone involved. 

Very nice pictures!

And thank you, brianne.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't have a favorite, lol. I put a bunch so that you can pick your favorite or one that you see lots of stuff that could be done to it. Or something like that


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jul 13, 2008)

I just added some contrast and played with the exposure adjustment a little with them.
Do you think they are worse or better?
1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.


----------

